# Battery Manager display



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Fancy installing the above and I wondered if anyone else has tried them? Thet are really designed for marine use and give a constant display of battery voltegae, charge/discharge current, as well as %capacity etc.

At 90.00 they are not cheap but in conjunction the ammeter will tell me whats going on. It would also confirm the charge coming off the alternator when the engine is running.

Any comments or suggestions, please?
The item can be seen at 
http://www.marinemegastore.com/product-NASA-BM1-Battery-Monitor-SMG_523_BM1.htm

Mike


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

*Nasa BM-1*

Hi

Got one of these and think it's great. Just connect it in between the positive feed to the battery and the main cables. make sure that all the positive cables are connected to the 100amp shunt that comes with the BM-1 and it will tell you in amps the charge/discharge rates. No ammeter is necessary. The harness is long enough to allow positioning of the display virtually anywhere.

You can get them on ebay from angie mulley, brand new at a bit of a discount. I have bought several items from her and she's straight as the day is long.

B16duv


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Where are you now Mike?

Looking forward to seeing the blog of your travels :lol:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Battery Manager*

Many thanks for the mention. How do I find Angie Mulley, no trace searchinhg on Ebay or Google?

Mike


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be without mine the best possible thing.
This may be useful too:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-42297-.html


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

search in 'boats and watercraft' section of cars, parts, and vehicles for 'nasa'.. there is one listed just now and ending tonight, but there may be some in her shop.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There are a few different battery managers out there. You simply need to choose according to the functionality you need for the price. For example, can you adjust/calibrate Peukert's constant for your batteries? I plumped for a Victron.

http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Datasheet - BMV 600 - rev 02 - EN.pdf

http://www.victronenergy.com/upload/documents/Manual - BMV600 - rev 04 - GB.pdf

Dave


----------



## rithym (May 1, 2005)

Just to update this thread in case anyone else stumbles upon it whilst researching Nasa BM-1 we just aquired one from Mailspeed Marine 84.99 inc. postage to mainland UK. Could not find anything on Ebay for much under a hundred. Looking forward to fitting it looks like a great piece of kit with lots of valuable information my only concern is trying to get all the -ve current to flow through the shunt hope there is enough space on the post to get all the connectors on.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

we got one too . . excellent piece of kit which tells me exactly how my batteries are doing - go for one & you'll be pleased [i got mine from Mailspeed too]


----------

